# Ov levels



## DAPHNE JONES (Feb 17, 2012)

OK , IAM BEING ASKED TO CHECK THE LEVELS AND MAKE SURE THEY QUALIFY FOR 99213 OR 99214 AND MAKE SURE ALL THE DOUCMENTATION IS RIGHT JUST IN CASE WE GET A AUDIT... I  DO THE CHARGES AND THE CODING AT THE DRS OFFICE AND I DONT REALLY KNOW MUCH ABOUT WHAT ALL THE AUDITORS LOOK FOR. WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO BECOME BETTER AT THIS


----------

